# Щелчки в тазобедренных суставах



## Sana. (14 Мар 2017)

Здравствуйте, уважаемые участники форума!

Буду Вам очень благодарна за возможность разобраться в моей ситуации и возможные рекомендации. Я предполагаю, что мои проблемы находятся в плоскости работы мышц. Я пыталась разобраться самостоятельно, обратилась к ортопеду и к мануальному терапевту-кинезиологу. Выполняю рекомендации мануального терапевта около 3 месяцев (он рекомендовал мне упражнения, которые я выполняю дважды в день), но результаты пока не особо впечатляют. Насколько я понимаю, у меня празмированы и укорочены ягодичные мышцы слева. (Обратила внимание, что всегда в положении стоя выбираю положение, в котором опираюсь на правую ногу).

Около 7-8 месяцев назад у меня случилось что-то вроде спортивной травмы. В процессе неглубого приседания с перекрещенными ногами (левая нога была сверху правой) был щелчок снаружи левого тазобедренного сустава (возможно, в ягодичной мышце). Не было боли, не было отека, не было синяка. После появилось ограничение в в месте щелчка (Не в суставе, а по наружней поверхности), например, при попытке положить ногу на ногу сидя, при попытке перекрестить ноги. При ходьбе начали болеть ягодичные мышцы слева, не могла пройти 2 км, они начинали болеть и спазмироваться. Я ограничила все нагрузки, бегать и ходить попросту не могла. Йогу делала лежа. Растягивать мышцы не могла - они болели и были спазмированы. Доктор сказал, что надо ограничить нагрузку. И все. Нагрузку то я ограничила, но времени прошло достаточно, а воз и ныне там. К сожалению... Пошла к кинезиотерапевту, но он тоже в замешательстве... Потому как даже малейшее растяжение ягодичных мыш после отзывается болью и спазмированием ... Поэтому сейчас сама методом проб и ошибок ищу решение..

Я думаю, что изначально у меня были ягодичные мышцы укорочены слева, что и привело к тому, что имею...

Я веду довольно активный образ жизни - проходки-пробежки (10 км) 3 раза в неделю, классическая йога - 5 раз в неделю.  Около 7-8 месяцев назад у меня случилось что-то вроде спортивной травмы. В процессе неглубого приседания с перекрещенными ногами (левая нога была сверху правой) был щелчок снаружи левого тазобедренного сустава (возможно, в ягодичной мышце). Не было боли, не было отека, не было синяка. После появилось ограничение в в месте щелчка (Не в суставе, а по наружней поверхности), например, при попытке положить ногу на ногу сидя, при попытке перекрестить ноги. При ходьбе начали болеть ягодичные мышцы слева, не могла пройти 2 км, они начинали болеть и спазмироваться.

После выполнения (попытки выполнения) асан, в которых разводятся ноги в стороны, тоже начиналась боль в ягодичных мышцах.

На сегодняшний день, после 3 месяцев выполнения упражнений, рекомендованных мануальным терапевтом, могу ходить 6-7 км, но любая даже незначительная растяжка ягодичных мышц (например, сидя по-турецки) вызывает последующие болевые ощущения. При глубоких приседаниях есть щелчки по наружней стороне бедра в районе тазобедренных суставов. Все бы ничего, но он, терапевт, не знает, что со мной делать. И я тоже не особо представляю, какие шаги предпринять в плане восстановления. Подскажите, пожалуйста.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (14 Мар 2017)

Почитайте про синдром щелкающего бедра, задний.
И обследуйте поясницу и крестец.


----------



## Sana. (14 Мар 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Почитайте про синдром щелкающего бедра, задний.
> И обследуйте поясницу и крестец.



Федор Петрович, спасибо за ответ!

Сразу после травмы щелчки в районе тазобедренных суставов были каждый раз при внешнем отведении ноги в сторону (сначала было только справа, потом добавилось и слева). Сейчас, спустя несколько месяцев, щелчки стали гораздо более редкими, при внешнем вращении ноги исчезли, остаются только при глубоких приседаниях.

Вопрос в том, возможно ли исправить положение подбором корректирующих упражнений. Сейчас по рекомендации кинезиолога я делаю упражения на растяжку с левой стороны ягодичных мышц и сразу же укрепляю с правой стороны повздошно-кресцовое сочленение (упражнение с использованием резинки). Дополнительно укрепляю мышцы спины, ног и живота в практике йоги. Строю комплекс таким образом, чтобы сразу же после асаны на растяжку шла асана на укрепление мышц.

Кроме того на последнем сеансе кинезиолог сказал, что у меня проблема с грушевидной мышцей слева. Я нашла рекомендуемое Вами упражнение около стены с бутылкой и выполняю и его.

Какую тактику выбрать и в каком направлении двигаться?

Я схожу к ортопеду в надежде сделать рекомендуемые Вами исследования. Но, к сожалению уже была со своими жалобами и кроме рекомендации снизить нагрузку ничего не было... Нагрузку я снизила, кардинально, а вот ожидаемых улучшений приходится ждать.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (14 Мар 2017)

Поверните стопу в сторону, при выполнении упражнения, чаще наружу, щелкать и не будет.


----------



## Sana. (14 Мар 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Поверните стопу в сторону, при выполнении упражнения, чаще наружу, щелкать и не будет.


Федор Петрович,

все же щелкает. Но не при каждом приседании 

Я делаю упражнение в рекомендованном комплексе - приседание с широко разведенными ногами с резиновой лентой на щиколотках (наверное, чтобы добавить нагрузку при отведении ноги в сторону), хрустит все... Может быть, за время кардинального снижения нагрузки просто утрачена эластичность в мышцах и связках? Я с перепугу всю нагрузку снизила, даже йогу делала в положении лежа. 


Еще вопрос - нужно ли избегать движений, в которых возникают щелчки? (щелчки безболезненны)


----------



## AIR (14 Мар 2017)

Могу предположить,  что произошла травматизация мышцы в месте прикрепления к кости.. местный отек может быть небольшим и практически без боли.. а мышца из работы выключается... Так как нагрузка повторяется, то затягивается и восстановление. .. желательно при осмотре максимально локализовать проблему, местно противовоспалительные и минимальные нагрузки на проблемные зоны до восстановления. .


----------



## Доктор Ступин (14 Мар 2017)

Специально щелкать не надо, лучше найти положение такое чтобы без щелчка!
Но щелчок так же не страшен.
А зачем такое упражнение со связанными ногами.

Про щелкающее бедро и причины прочитали?


----------



## Sana. (14 Мар 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Специально щелкать не надо, лучше найти положение такое чтобы без щелчка!
> Но щелчок так же не страшен.
> А зачем такое упражнение со связанными ногами.
> 
> Про щелкающее бедро и причины прочитали?



Не знаю...
Внимание на то, чтобы шаг в сторону был максимально широким (резинка самая тугая) и при приседании бедра не сводить к центру... 

Про щелкающее бедро да, прочитала. Я прочитала все, что нашла... 

Как раз с него, с щелчка в бедре, изначально все и начиналось. Потом вроде бы сошло на нет. До следующего раза...

Я несколько месяцев назад нашла упражнения для того, чтобы уменьшить щелчки по внешнему типу (я правильно Вас поняла ?), они  повтряются на всех интернет - ресурсах. Я их выполняла, ни ожидаемого эффекта не было...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (14 Мар 2017)

Так и пусть Щелкает.
При повороте стопы внутрь или наружу, щелчок не меняется?


----------



## Sana. (14 Мар 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Так и пусть Щелкает.
> При повороте стопы внутрь или наружу, щелчок не меняется?


Федор Петрович, 
при повороте стопы внутрь щелчка нет, только при повороте стопы наружу. 
Щелчок бывает только при первом приседании, при последующих приседаниях щелчок отсутствует при любом положении стопы.
Или я неверно поняла вопрос?
Сам щелчок, если он безболезненный, нестрашен?


AIR написал(а):


> Могу предположить,  что произошла травматизация мышцы в месте прикрепления к кости.. местный отек может быть небольшим и практически без боли.. а мышца из работы выключается... Так как нагрузка повторяется, то затягивается и восстановление. .. желательно при осмотре максимально локализовать проблему, местно противовоспалительные и минимальные нагрузки на проблемные зоны до восстановления. .


Андрей Иосифович, спасибо за ответ, все понятно!

Получается, сейчас любые, даже минимальные растяжки должны быть исключены, правильно?

Теперь у меня склыдывается в одну картинку все происходящее. В течение последних 3 недель, после стойкого (но, видимо, недостатчно продолжительного) улучшения состояния, я начала по-тихоньку,  без фанатизма, вводить в свою ежедневную практику йоги асаны, работающие с растяжением ягодичных мышц. Очень аккуратно  и вполовину амплитуды. Внимательно отслеживая ощущения. Но, видимо, имело место накопление травматизации, которая вначале не ощущалась. А когда ощутилась, было уже непонятно, чем именно она была вызвана.

Подскажите, пожалуйста, что допускается? И что рекомендуется?

Правильно ли я понимаю, что сейчас допускаются упражнения на укрепление ягодичных мышц (например, в статике неглубокие приседания, неглубокие выпады на каждую ногу) и никакой растяжки? Или вообще исключить любую нагрузку, задействующую ягодичные мышцы? Ходьба допускается?

И еще вопрос - комплекс упражнений должен быть симметричным по уровню нагрузки на каждую ногу?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (14 Мар 2017)

Не страшен.
Приседайте первый раз с повернутой стопой или делайте полуприсест. Не заморачивайтесь !


----------



## Sana. (14 Мар 2017)

@Доктор Ступин, все поняла, спасибо большое!!!!


----------



## AIR (15 Мар 2017)

Sana. написал(а):


> Подскажите, пожалуйста, что допускается? И что рекомендуется?


Желательно, по возможности,  выявить проблемный участок и именно его не нагружать, а остальные как обычно.... по мере восстановления подключите и его,  только осторожно. .


----------



## Sana. (15 Мар 2017)

AIR написал(а):


> Желательно, по возможности,  выявить проблемный участок и именно его не нагружать, а остальные как обычно.... по мере восстановления подключите и его,  только осторожно. .



Андрей Иосифович, спасибо! Буду разбираться.

На всякий случай размещу здесь сохраненные ссылки о синдрому щелкающего бедра.
Может, еще кто-нибудь воспользуется 
http://orthodoc.aaos.org/drkehoe/Snapping Hip Syndrome.pdf
http://www.bodiempowerment.com/snapping-hip-7-exercises-for-your-clicking-hip/


----------



## Sana. (16 Мар 2017)

*10 Snapping Hip Exercises*
*1. Piriformis Stretch*






While lying on your back, bend both knees and place your foot from the uninjured leg flat on the floor and rest your ankle from painful leg over the knee of the uninjured leg. Take and hold the thigh of your uninjured leg and gently pull your knee toward your chest. Hold for 30-60 seconds and release. Repeat three times.

*2. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Quadriceps Stretch*
Start out by standing sideways at arm's length next to a wall with the injured leg farthest from the wall. Begin by looking straight ahead, and while propping yourself with one hand against the wall, take the other hand and grasp your ankle of the injured leg and pull the heel toward your buttocks. Keep your knees together, and don't twist or arch your back. Hold this position for 15-30 seconds. Repeat three times.

* 3. Hamstring Stretch (Wall)*
*



*

Lying on your back with your thighs near a doorway, stretch the uninjured leg straight out and through the doorway. Lift the injured leg, and keeping it as straight as possible, rest it against the wall near the door frame. Hold the stretch 15-30 seconds, and repeat three times.

*4. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Standing*
Cross the uninjured leg in front of your uninjured leg. While not bending your knees, reach down toward the inside of the back foot. Hold this stretch for 15-30 seconds. Then return to the starting point, and repeat 3 times.

*5. Side Leaning*





Side leaning is one of the snapping hip exercises that would help to relieve your pain and strengthen your weak muscles.

Stand next to a wall sideways with the injured leg nearest to the wall. Put your hand on the wall for stability, and cross the uninjured leg over the injured leg. Keep your foot flat on the floor and close to the wall, then lean the hips towards the wall. Hold this position for 15-30 seconds, and repeat 3 times.



*6. Prone Hip Extension*





While lying face down, stretch the legs straight out behind you, resting your head on your folded arms beneath you. Draw your abdomen towards the spine and tighten your abdominal’s. Tighten your thigh and buttocks muscles of the injured leg and while keeping it straight, lift it up from the floor about 8 inches. Hold the position 5 seconds. Then lower the leg and repeat. Do two sets of 15.

*7. Hamstring Stretch (Lying Down)*





As one of the great snapping hip exercises, hamstring stretch not only helps to relieve your discomfort, it can also help to tone your body.

Lie on your back using a rolled up towel to help support your lower lumbar, and keeping your legs straight. Hold the back of your injured leg for support, lift up and toward your body until you feel the stretch. Hold the position for 30 seconds, and repeat 2-4 times.

*8. Bridging*





While lying on your back bending both knees at a 90 degree angle, place your feet flat against the floor, tighten the buttocks, and lift up your hips from the floor until the knees, shoulders and hips, form a straight line. Hold this position 6 seconds while breathing normally, then lower your hips down and rest for 10   seconds. Repeat 8-12 times.

*9. Alternate Arm And Leg (Bird Dog) Exercise*
*





Note:* Do this exercise slowly, and try to keep the body straight at all times.
Begin on the floor, on your hands and knees. Tighten the abdominal’s by pulling your stomach in toward the spine. While breathing normally, raise your leg off the floor, and hold it straight out behind you. Try not to let your hip drop down, because that will twist your trunk. Hold the position about 6 seconds, then lower your leg and switch to the other leg. Repeat 8-12 times for each leg.

*10. Clamshell*





Position yourself on your side, with the injured leg on top and your head propped on your arm, while keeping the knees and feet together. Raise the top knee, remembering to keep your feet together. Don’t let the hips roll back, and the legs should open similar to a clamshell. Hold the position 6 seconds, and gently lower your knee down, and repeat 8-12 times.


----------



## Sana. (16 Мар 2017)

последовательность, которая поможет раскрепостить тазобедренные суставы, притом безопасным способом. Для ее выполнения вам понадобятся два теннисных мячика. 

*Упражнение 1*
Лягте на спину и поместите мячики под ягодицы. Они будут упираться в ягодичные мышцы, снимая напряжение. 






Соедините стопы вместе и разведите колени, чтобы получилась Баддха Конасана. Выдыхайте через места, где ощущаете напряжение. Сделайте от 5 до 8 дыханий. Если вы испытываете чрезмерное напряжение, переместитесь к стене — приставьте мячики к стене и прижмитесь к ним ягодицами, регулируя силу нажатия.






Уберите правый шар. Поставьте правую стопу на пол, перекатитесь на левое бедро, сохраняя положение шара под ним. Если вы испытываете болевые ощущения, больше опирайтесь на правую стопу, держа часть тела на весу. 






Начинайте двигать тазом вокруг мячика, чтобы он описывал окружность ягодицы. Сделайте три раза, затем повторите в другую сторону. 















*Упражнение 2*
Поместите два мячика по бокам ягодичной мышцы. Перевернитесь на левую сторону, положите голову на блок или подушку и сделайте несколько дыханий.
















Чередуйте напряжение с расслаблением: напрягайте левую ногу, надавливая мышцой на мяч, затем отпускайте ногу и ощущаете расслабление. Повторите несколько раз на одну ногу.






Продолжайте тянуть стопу на себя и сохранять ногу прямой. Оторвите ногу от пола и начинайте делать движения, будто вы нажимаете на педаль. Сделайте по три раза в одну сторону и обратно. 

























*Упражнение 3*
Расположите мячики вертикально по боковой стороне бедра. Поставьте правую стопу за левое бедро, позвольте сильнее впечататься мячикам в бедро.











Разверните корпус к полу, сохраняя нижнюю часть в прежнем положении. Начинайте делать легкие перекаты.




















*Упражнение 4*
Поместите мячики ниже, посредине бедра. Сохраняйте колени согнутыми. Если напряжение слишком сильное — поставьте правую стопу за левым бедром, если возможно — положите правое бедро на левое бедро.


----------



## leo1980 (16 Мар 2017)

@Доктор Ступин, 
А увт используется при щелкающем бедре и на какие мышцы?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Мар 2017)

Можно, на эту зону.
Эффективность индивидуальная.


----------



## Sana. (26 Апр 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Не страшен.
> Приседайте первый раз с повернутой стопой или делайте полуприсест. Не заморачивайтесь !


Федор Петрович,
я снова с вопросом. 
Последнее время выполняла упражнения, рекомендованные мануальным терапевтом, в результате чего произошло обострение. Сейчас болят ягодичные мышцы, щелчков в повседневности нет, только при высоком отводе  ноги в сторону в положении стоя и не каждый раз - при первом отводе. Ну, я и не отвожу. 
Пошла к другому ортопеду, он сделал осмотр, сказал, что болей в суставе и ограничения в суставе нет, и что, скорее всего, есть какой-то надрыв. Послал на УЗИ. Я живу в Израиле, у нас на руки результаты обследований не выдают. Есть только текстовое заключение. В заключении написали:
Толщина переднего края бедра около 9 мм.
Утолщение суставной  капсулы - передней аспект сустава.
Наблюдается жидкость.
Пожалуйста, можете ли Вы прокомментировать? Нужно вообще ограничить всю нагрузку на ногу? И насколько это серьезно?  Я убрала вообще всю нагрузку, отказалась от йоги, боясь навредить.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Апр 2017)

Жидкость: бурсит, синовит.
Надо понимать о чем речь.
А делать лфк, надо.


----------



## Sana. (27 Апр 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Жидкость: бурсит, синовит.
> Надо понимать о чем речь.
> А делать лфк, надо.


Федор Петрович, спасибо, пойду к доктору на консультацию.


----------



## Sana. (10 Май 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Жидкость: бурсит, синовит.
> Надо понимать о чем речь.
> А делать лфк, надо.


Была на приеме у доктора, он оперирующий ортопед.

Он внимательно смотрел заключение УЗИ, потом снова осмотрел меня и сказал, что при осмотре он не видит того, что написано в заключении УЗИ.
Выписал мне противовоспалительные таблетки NABUCO на 20 дней и снял все ограничения.

Щелчки в повседневности прошли, боль бывает после легкой растяжки в местах прикрепления ягодичных мышц (скорее всего большой) к кости.  Если делаю комплекс йоги на укрепление мышц, потом болей нет. После проходки 7 км были ощущения перетруженности мышц с больной стороны.

Вопрос в том, как выстроить реабилитацию. Чтобы не вредить, но и работать. Ощущений после упражнений быть не должно? Если есть ощущения перетруженности мышц только с одной стороны, значит была травматизация и это препятствует восстановлению?


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (10 Май 2017)

Уменьшите дистанцию "проходки". Тогда исчезнут неприятные ощущения в ягодичных мышцах. 
Боли и дискомфорт после упражнений должны отсутствовать. Перитренированность гораздо хуже недотренированности!


----------



## Sana. (10 Май 2017)

Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> Перитренированность гораздо хуже недотренированности!


Владимир Иванович, спасибо!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (10 Май 2017)

Скажем так.
Без УЗИ нельзя отменить то, что видно на УЗИ.
Но главное, что правильно назначил лечение, соответственно данным УЗИ (бурсит, синовит).
И получили хороший эффект.


----------



## Sana. (11 Май 2017)

Федор Петрович, спасибо!

Я сама несколько запуталась. Доктор, который меня смотрел не заставляет сомневаться в его профессионализме. Он внимательно осматривал меня, прислушиваясь к суставу, и сказал, что не видит того, чтобы в суставе была жидкость... Наверное, должна быть, какая-то клиника? Боль, или еще что-то? У меня боль исключительно в мышцах...

С другой стороны, когда я думаю о качестве УЗИ и заключения по его итогу... В которых засомневался мой доктор...  Техник не знала, что такое УЗИ мягких тканей. Я передала ей слова доктора, который предположил, что я что-то надорвала. Она сказала, что если есть надрыв, должна быть жидкость в суставе и стала ее искать. Странно, я говорила, что болит ягодица, а она делала фронтальное обследование. Жидкость-то она не нашла, но нашла увеличенную суставную сумку, о чем мне и сообщила . Сказала, что надо подождать доктора, который пишет заключение УЗИ по итогам снимков, которые делает техник. И, может, доктор сам захочет повторить УЗИ. Но доктотр не захотел, потому что они вместе по ее снимкам увидели жидкость. Вот такое странное УЗИ...

Федор Петрович, а какую ЛФК желательно выполнять? Как и на что воздействовать?

Я после месячного перерыва вернулась к йоге - делаю исключительно асаны на укрепление мышц, а не на растяжение, (полуприседания, полувыпады, асаны лежа на спине и на животе - поднятие и удержание ног и т.п.). Потом мышцы с больной стороны ощущаются, после практики. Это, наверное, не есть хорошо, и надо прекратить?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (11 Май 2017)

Увеличенная суставная сумка и есть  синовит.


----------



## Sana. (11 Май 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Увеличенная суставная сумка и есть  синовит.


Ясно. Я принимаю таблетки 2 недели (еще остается неделя впереди), но боль после нагрузки еще имеет место быть. Это нормально? Врач сказал, что нет никаких ограничений.. 

Федор Петрович, нагрузку убрать? Синовит должен пройти после приема лекарства?

Если не пройдет, вернусь к доктору. Но сейчас то что делать и чего не делать?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (12 Май 2017)

Боль после нагрузки не страшна, главное чтобы она проходила быстро, а не три дня.
Что нужно:
- организация рабочего места и времени
- лфк
- апликатор
- мазевые компрессы
- лекарства.
- физиотерапия (хорошо УВТ, фонофорез,электротерапия)

Пройдет


----------



## Sana. (12 Май 2017)

Федор Петрович, спасибо Вам большое!


----------

